# Thoughts/experiences using epoxy for finishing a solid body guitar?



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 29, 2016)

How do you guys feel about using epoxy as a clear coat on solid body guitars? Feel free to share your thoughts/experiences with using epoxy in electric guitar building.


----------



## Killemall1983 (Oct 29, 2016)

First question, is why would you want to? 
Epoxy is generally only used as a grain filler. Not a full finish. 
Although they do make pourable epoxies for tables, it isnt that great for a guitar. It still shrinks and is really hard to sand and buff. 
No reason to use epoxy for a finish.


----------



## dankarghh (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah, I would say don't do it. I use z-poxy to fill and seal as Killemall says, but wouldn't consider it for a finish itself.

I've done a spot repair on a les paul where i used stain and epoxy to fill an area and managed to buff it out to a decent shine that didn't stick out and looked pretty nice, but that was a small patch, and its really not nice stuff to sand.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 30, 2016)

Killemall1983 said:


> First question, is why would you want to?
> Epoxy is generally only used as a grain filler. Not a full finish.
> Although they do make pourable epoxies for tables, it isnt that great for a guitar. It still shrinks and is really hard to sand and buff.
> No reason to use epoxy for a finish.



The main reason I wanted to use it was because I want something more durable than the polyurethane I've been using while still giving me a really nice gloss finish. Funny that you mention the pourable epoxy for tables because that's similar to what I was going to use.


----------



## Killemall1983 (Oct 30, 2016)

What kind of poly are you using? poly is the most durable out of all finishes next to auto clear.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 30, 2016)

Killemall1983 said:


> What kind of poly are you using? poly is the most durable out of all finishes next to auto clear.



It's just a generic spray can based poly from home depot, I don't have access to a spray gun for automotive kinds of poly. I've had better luck with minwax polycrylic than the stuff I'm currently using, might switch back to it.


----------



## marcwormjim (Oct 30, 2016)

You could also carefully pour/wipe clear resin onto the guitar - Not everyone's preference, but it's been done.


----------



## Killemall1983 (Oct 30, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> You could also carefully pour/wipe clear resin onto the guitar - Not everyone's preference, but it's been done.


That is extremely hard to get even and without flaws. Takes a ton to level and buff.


----------



## dankarghh (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah I would definitely put that in the 'not worth your time, don't do it' category, but that's just me. 

The pouring stuff i've seen is for super flat surfaces and goes on thick, you're not meant to sand it or whatever after, which, yeah, won't work..

You can use epoxy as a sealer layer, so you still get the strength I suppose, just a thin layer sanded flat, then use your spray cans over that.


----------



## electriceye (Oct 31, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's just a generic spray can based poly from home depot, I don't have access to a spray gun for automotive kinds of poly. I've had better luck with minwax polycrylic than the stuff I'm currently using, might switch back to it.



Why don't you just order something better from Reranch or one of the million other online vendors?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 31, 2016)

electriceye said:


> Why don't you just order something better from Reranch or one of the million other online vendors?



I actually was on my phone, away from my house and couldn't go check the label on it so I just wrote generic. It's Rustoleum 2x cover Poly if that makes any difference.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Oct 31, 2016)

SprayMax has a 2K poly in a can. Another exotic possibility is spraying CA glue, if normal poly isn't toxic enough for you.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2016)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> SprayMax has a 2K poly in a can.



 

I think a lot of us on this forum use the 2k in a can, myself included. It gives a really nice finish, but requires you to wear proper PPE while spraying it. 2k has some seriously nasty stuff in it


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Oct 31, 2016)

My only experience in trying to coat a guitar in epoxy was that it didn't spread evenly, was way too thick and took ages to sand it flat and smooth. I tried applying it as evenly as I could with a brush while it was still thin and liquid, but still it pooled up in some areas. Sanding it left spots that were either too thick, small "potholes" or in other areas I would accidentally cut through back down to the wood. Took like 5 applications to get it right. I still wound up spraying paint over it when it was done. The difference is that with a sprayed on paint it is being applied in a thin and well controlled matter accomplished by a good spray nozzle. Leaves an even film of paint if done in the right strokes and patterns.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Oct 31, 2016)

Taylor said:


> I think a lot of us on this forum use the 2k in a can, myself included. It gives a really nice finish, but requires you to wear proper PPE while spraying it. 2k has some seriously nasty stuff in it



Anything that contains things like "isocyanide" should be treated with respect.


----------

